# Greatest Instrumental Melody of all Time!



## CatComposer (Sep 15, 2021)

Since Melody is so fundamental to great composition,
I have decided to embark on a study of melody,
and have been looking for great melodies lately and revisited this one by Morricone:



Which in my opinion could be the greatest melody of all time (with orchestral instruments in mind).

I love how it conveys such rich emotion and sadness, and seems to tell such an interesting story.

So what do you wonderful people think?
Which melodies would you say are contenders for the title?


----------



## RonOrchComp (Sep 15, 2021)

Nah. That melody is good, and that for sure is one nice piece of music, but that doesn't hold a candle to some of the other great melodies.

JW - Jurassic Park
Mozart - Symphony No. 40

Are both way better IMO


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 15, 2021)

RonOrchComp said:


> Nah. That melody is good, and that for sure is one nice piece of music, but that doesn't hold a candle to some of the other great melodies.
> 
> JW - Jurassic Park
> Mozart - Symphony No. 40


Mozart - Symphony No. 40 is one I have loved since I was a child.
It was like the music was speaking to me! 😊


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 15, 2021)

The 18th variation of Rachmaninoff's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ is my favorite (note: since well before its appearance in _Groundhog Day_)
And although it's not orchestral, "Here, There and Everywhere" makes my list.


----------



## bosone (Sep 15, 2021)

For me is beethoven "Ode to joy"...


----------



## Hadrondrift (Sep 15, 2021)

It's hard to say any melody is the best in the world, it's also subjective. For me personally, memorable and "good" melodies are often slow, with a sentimental character.

Dvořák 9th Symphony, 2nd Movement comes into mind.


Or Ravel, Piano Concerto G major, 2nd Movement.


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 15, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> The 18th variation of Rachmaninoff's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ is my favorite (note: since well before its appearance in _Groundhog Day_)
> And although it's not orchestral, "Here, There and Everywhere" makes my list.


Gotta love your Rachmaninov choice. Since I was 17 (49 years ago) it has transported me to untold heights and back...every time I hear it.

As long as we're talking about Sergei, the main themes from each movement of his Piano Concerto No. 2 deserve mention.


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 15, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> It's hard to say any melody is the best in the world, it's also subjective. For me personally, memorable and "good" melodies are often slow, with a sentimental character.
> 
> Dvořák 9th Symphony, 2nd Movement comes into mind.
> 
> ...



Yes, Dvorak Symph 9 mvmt 2 another great choice.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 15, 2021)

Excellent!
Yes, those Rachmaninov and Dvorak melodies are definately contenders.

True, it's a subjective choice, but out of the thousands of melodies created, it's interesting that most of my top 5 choices have been mentioned in this thread already!


----------



## chibear (Sep 15, 2021)

Great choices so far. I’d like to add a couple of violin melodies: Massinet’s Meditation from Thais and the violin solo from the third movement of R Strauss’ 4 Last Songs. Sorry no audio examples handy.


----------



## WWBiscuit (Sep 15, 2021)

This counts as instrumental if you only watch the first 35 seconds. Gives me shivers every time.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 15, 2021)

Tchaikovsky, Williams, Mozart - all have too many great melodies to count


----------



## devonmyles (Sep 15, 2021)

Dave Grusin seemed to have a knack for consistent, catchy melodies.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 15, 2021)

devonmyles said:


> Dave Grusin seemed to have a knack for consistent, catchy melodies.


Any one song that especially moves you with emotion?


----------



## mikeh-375 (Sep 16, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> The 18th variation of Rachmaninoff's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ is my favorite (note: since well before its appearance in _Groundhog Day_)
> And although it's not orchestral, "Here, There and Everywhere" makes my list.


yes, the power of inversion done well..There's also the slow movement in Rach's 2nd Symphony, probably one of the longest tunes in the canon, but beautiful. The piece that always floors me is another symphonic slow mvt, Vaughn Williams' 5th.


----------



## Jish (Sep 16, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> Any one song that especially moves you with emotion?


His score to 'Mulholland Falls' contains a lovely _theme- _but I usually preferred his underscore material as opposed to when he was trying to go for a hit 'tune'. Several others from his generation (Williams, Goldsmith, Barry, ect) were just better at this for me, 'Goonies' and all. Fantastic jazz chops, however, even more so than those names bracketed above and maybe that has something to do with it.

I get it's clearly indicated in the thread for an emphasis on melody in the orchestral 'instrumental' sense, but I also tend to agree with an old quote from a composer 's name I'm blanking on- 'a great tune will atleast sound good even on a kazoo'. The example can be pushed to an extreme, but I agree with the overall point.

Alan Menken and Nobuo Uematsu for instance are stronger 'melodist's' at their best than most of the names referenced earlier, atleast for me. With Uematsu he had significant help re-arranging and orchestrating his music for the 'Distant World's' project over the years. Plenty of melody going on in those orchestrated recording's of his music. In the Classical/Romantic vein it's a shame nothing by Schubert has popped up- that guy could write a tune.


----------



## devonmyles (Sep 16, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> Any one song that especially moves you with emotion?


I suppose 'On Golden Pond' touches me with serious emotion. But, maybe that has as much to do with his Piano playing on the track...Very emotive.
Another one for the emotional content would be 'Cuba Libre', from Havana. Beautiful, moody arranging as well - I like the whole score to be honest.

To a point, I agree with Jish (above). Although, just about anything he plays or, writes or arranges, screams out 'Dave Grusin' stylistically.
It's all just (musical) opinions of course.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm almost torn trying to choose between melodies by Vangelis and Morricone. If I really had to choose, I would pick "Chariots of Fire" and "Conquest of Paradise" main themes. Although they're not strictly orchestral in nature, Vangelis uses synths in quite a similar way.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 16, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm almost torn trying to choose between melodies by Vangelis and Morricone. If I really had to choose, I would pick "Chariots of Fire" and "Conquest of Paradise" main themes. Although they're not strictly orchestral in nature, Vangelis uses synths in quite a similar way.


I have been playing Conquest of Paradise every day for about a week.
It somehow lifts my mood.
I love it!!


----------



## José Herring (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## José Herring (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## CatComposer (Sep 16, 2021)

José Herring said:


>



One of the greatest of all time!! 😀🎵

Still there is one other I have in mind which no one has mentioned yet.
By a less well known composer...


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 16, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> The 18th variation of Rachmaninoff's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ is my favorite (note: since well before its appearance in _Groundhog Day_)
> And although it's not orchestral, "Here, There and Everywhere" makes my list.


Hi there, as soon as I saw this thread, that was the melody that immediately jumped into my head.
Good to know someone else feels the same way about it as I do! Other favorites of mine are Bach's
s "Sheep May Safely Graze" and "Jesu Joy of Mans Desiring".


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 16, 2021)

Steve Martin said:


> Hi there, as soon as I saw this thread, that was the melody that immediately jumped into my head.
> Good to know someone else feels the same way about it as I do! Other favorites of mine are Bach's
> s "Sheep May Safely Graze" and "Jesu Joy of Mans Desiring".


Yes, brilliant!


----------



## José Herring (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## José Herring (Sep 16, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> Yes, brilliant!



Everytime I hear Bach's music played by orchestras I always think that he's the greatest composer of all time.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## José Herring (Sep 16, 2021)

Okay I'll stop spamming the thread. Right after this one.


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 16, 2021)

"Fur Elise" by Beethoven. It's an all time favorite Melody. In a recent choir performance, I was warming up on the piano, and I played a little of Fur Elise - some of the younger girls came over to me while I was playing it- "Is that Fur Elise?" They really love that music. Mozart's All Turka and his Sonata in C major, Beethoven's middle movement from the Pathetique sonata, Chopin's Prelude in C minor, and also his Etude in E Major opus 10, and also Rachmaninoff's melody from his Piano Concerto in C minor - the middle movement, and the lyrical movement from the same composer from his 2nd Symphony. Another popular classical melody is the Nimrod Variation by Elgar from his Enigma Variations. Mozart's middle movement from his Piano Concerto no 21 in C major. Mozart's night music. So many great instrumental melodies out there. Barbers Adagio for Strings is another one that comes to mind.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 16, 2021)

Steve Martin said:


> "Fur Elise" by Beethoven. It's an all time favorite Melody. In a recent choir performance, I was warming up on the piano, and I played a little of Fur Elise - some of the younger girls came over to me while I was playing it- "Is that Fur Elise?" They really love that music. Mozart's All Turka and his Sonata in C major, Beethoven's middle movement from the Pathetique sonata, Chopin's Prelude in C minor, and also his Etude in E Major opus 10, and also Rachmaninoff's melody from his Piano Concerto in C minor - the middle movement, and the lyrical movement from the same composer from his 2nd Symphony. Another popular classical melody is the Nimrod Variation by Elgar from his Enigma Variations. Mozart's middle movement from his Piano Concerto no 21 in C major. Mozart's night music. So many great instrumental melodies out there. Barbers Adagio for Strings is another one that comes to mind.


I forgot Fur Elise.
This cat knows how to put the Fur into Fur Elise:


----------



## Germain B (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh, I want to dive in all your suggestions.
Here's one that really was stuck into my mind for years although I didn't know in what piece it was nor from which composer It was...
I love beautiful simplicity :


----------



## Jish (Sep 16, 2021)

devonmyles said:


> Although, just about anything he plays or, writes or arranges, screams out 'Dave Grusin' stylistically.
> It's all just (musical) opinions of course.


To a degree, yes- it is absolutely true that when it comes to more complex/dense orchestrations, how the performance is actually executed will have a massive effect on the hoped result. Chris Walden did a big band-esque rendition of Grusin's 'Mulholland' that gave it a nicely different distinct flavor. The tune tends to be drop-dead no matter who covers it, though, and that's always a truth in itself, to my ear's.

My own opinion is that it's like alot of things in the art's- subjective, but to a degree- if we start putting Fat Dom's 'Pistachio in G' on the same threshold as Schubert's arresting 'Ave', that ain't a good sign of things to come.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 16, 2021)

Jish said:


> To a degree, yes- it is absolutely true that when it comes to more complex/dense orchestrations, how the performance is actually executed will have a massive effect on the hoped result. Chris Walden did a big band-esque rendition of Grusin's 'Mulholland' that gave it a nicely different distinct flavor. The tune tends to be drop-dead no matter who covers it, though, and that's always a truth in itself, to my ear's.
> 
> My own opinion is that it's like alot of things in the art's- subjective, but to a degree- if we start putting Fat Dom's 'Pistachio in G' on the same threshold as Schubert's arresting 'Ave', that ain't a good sign of things to come.


We can each have our own top 10.
I didn't know what my top 10 were exactly before I made this thread.
But I'm getting close now, thanks to you guys reminding me.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Sep 16, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> Still there is one other I have in mind which no one has mentioned yet. By a less well known composer...


This one?


----------



## devonmyles (Sep 16, 2021)

Jish said:


> To a degree, yes- it is absolutely true that when it comes to more complex/dense orchestrations, how the performance is actually executed will have a massive effect on the hoped result. *Chris Walden did a big band-esque rendition of Grusin's 'Mulholland' *that gave it a nicely different distinct flavor. The tune tends to be drop-dead no matter who covers it, though, and that's always a truth in itself, to my ear's.
> 
> My own opinion is that it's like alot of things in the art's- subjective, but to a degree- if we start putting Fat Dom's 'Pistachio in G' on the same threshold as Schubert's arresting 'Ave', that ain't a good sign of things to come.


The Mulholland Falls film and Dave Grusin were a perfect fit.
'It's two hours of LA Noir heaven' was a quote that made me grin.


Thanks for the heads up, I hadn't heard that version before.

'


----------



## Mark Stothard (Sep 16, 2021)

it has to be this surely.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Sep 16, 2021)

Alan Silvestri's main theme of Forrest Gump is another instrumental melody I can't forget.




However, I may also be reminded of the movie while listening to the music, resulting in an overall impression of "greatness".

Perhaps it is a sign of true greatness of an instrumental melody that it can stand for itself and already tell a story and create memorable sensations from within itself.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 16, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> This one?



That is one of my favourites, but someone probably less well known than Satie.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 16, 2021)

Ok, here is one of my all time favourites.


----------



## WWBiscuit (Sep 16, 2021)

How could I forget this gem?:


----------



## Maarten (Sep 16, 2021)

Johannes Brahms Symphony No 3 in F major 3rd movement​


also great in piano transcription


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 16, 2021)

WWBiscuit said:


> How could I forget this gem?:



Never heard this one before but it is indeed a gem!


----------



## Saxer (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## JohnG (Sep 16, 2021)

Rebel Rebel


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 16, 2021)

chibear said:


> Great choices so far. I’d like to add a couple of violin melodies: Massinet’s Meditation from Thais and the violin solo from the third movement of R Strauss’ 4 Last Songs. Sorry no audio examples handy.


My mother's name was Thais, and she passed on to me her love for great classical music.


----------



## szczaw (Sep 16, 2021)

There seems to be a classical theme here, so here's something neoclassical:


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 16, 2021)

there is no best melody for everyone. So yeah.. kind of pointless to discuss imho.


----------



## szczaw (Sep 16, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> there is no best melody for everyone. So yeah.. kind of pointless to discuss imho.


We can determine how much we're not on the same page.


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 16, 2021)

szczaw said:


> We can determine how much we're not on the same page.


It's all relative and absolute, depending on the view and measuring system.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 16, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> there is no best melody for everyone. So yeah.. kind of pointless to discuss imho.


And yet here you are discussing it!
🤣


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Sep 16, 2021)

Okay, I need opinions on this... I'm not quite sure if it is my all-time favourite, but here is a piece I really enjoy:




However, I can't figure out if this is mostly due to nostalgia (I used to play this game a lot when I was ~10), or if it really is _that _beautiful. What do you think?


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 16, 2021)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Okay, I need opinions on this... I'm not quite sure if it is my all-time favourite, but here is a piece I really enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The playing is beautiful, and the melody is quite nice, but I'd say nostalgia would have it's part to play.

You just reminded me of the most beautiful piccolo solo melody I've ever heard! 🎶



From when I used to play LOTRO 😁


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 16, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> And yet here you are discussing it!
> 🤣


I right? But i was just being the wiseguy..fooling around a bit.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Sep 16, 2021)

I like this one, I find myself playing it often when testing a new violin ensemble patch


----------



## Hadrondrift (Sep 16, 2021)

I think some melodies are often linked to personal experiences from the past and they can carry memories of them into the present. When I hear such melodies today, I can often recall situations 25 years and more ago in a split second. Personal example:




Reminds me of when I had my first encounter with a 3D computer game on the Atari ST. I literally see the deep chasms, huge rooms and dangerous cliffs again when I close my eyes.

I wouldn't say this is a "Greatest of" melody in general, after all, it basically consists of only four notes  and maybe the sound design also plays an important role here, but it is one of my personal favorites. Shows how very subjective it all can be. But still I can go along with many examples here!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 17, 2021)

This - 'nuff said....


----------



## manw (Sep 19, 2021)

Where do i start?
First, i feel that stating one song as the "greatest" would not do justice to every other piece of music that i love; and the list goes from pre-renaissance era to present day film scores.
I am a classicaly trained pianist and i have noticed a pattern throughout my life, though : everytime i start practicing/studying a new piece, i fall in love with it and for a short while that one becomes the greatest of them all .


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 20, 2021)

manw said:


> Where do i start?
> First, i feel that stating one song as the "greatest" would not do justice to every other piece of music that i love; and the list goes from pre-renaissance era to present day film scores.
> I am a classicaly trained pianist and i have noticed a pattern throughout my life, though : everytime i start practicing/studying a new piece, i fall in love with it and for a short while that one becomes the greatest of them all .


Could you share your current favorite?


----------



## manw (Sep 20, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> Could you share your current favorite?


Sure thing!


N.B. - don't be fooled by the apparent simplicity, it's a b#@ch to play right.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 20, 2021)

3DC said:


> You are not human if this melody doesn't touch you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Lonely Shepherd is definately one of the all time greatest melodies.
Thanks for reminding us.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Sep 20, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> The 18th variation of Rachmaninoff's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ is my favorite (note: since well before its appearance in _Groundhog Day_)


Also featured in the soundtrack for 'Somewhere In Time', whose main theme is definitely worthy of this thread


----------



## veranad (Sep 20, 2021)

Obviously there is no "greatest", but this is one of my favourites:


----------



## re-peat (Sep 20, 2021)

Every other day or so, I check this increasingly bizarre thread to see what’s been added and now we’re at a point where I can’t contain myself no longer: I am staggered by how much mawkish, ghastly and vulgar kitsch — no, make that _sub-kitsch_ — the 2021 VI-C Selection Of Greatest Melodies Of All Time contains.

It started off promising enough with “Gabriel’s Oboe” — an inspired melody — and there have been a few suggestions since I can somewhat understand being submitted, but … (retch) ... “Sleepy Shores”? “Tears Of Sahara”? “Conan The Barbarian”? “The Lonely Shepherd”??

Seriously?
These represent the musical human mind at its melodic best?

_


----------



## CGR (Sep 20, 2021)

This made a huge impression on me as a teenager:


----------



## kilgurt (Sep 20, 2021)

Modest Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition, Promenade.


----------



## Monkberry (Sep 20, 2021)

Moon River / Henry Mancini 
On the Street Where You Live / Frederick Loewe (lyrics by Alan Jay Lerner)


----------



## Noeticus (Sep 20, 2021)

This version is so emotional, I am stunned by it... ( the penny whistle vibrato Melody cries)

Stanley Kubrick Music - Barry Lyndon: Women of Ireland​


----------



## Arbee (Sep 20, 2021)

Since we're going far and wide on this thread (and I agree with The Mission, On Golden Pond and Satie's Gym. #1), I'll throw this one in the ring. I was blown away by its melodic strength and structure when I first heard this track.




And then there's Take Five, Air on the G String and on and on and on....


----------



## re-peat (Sep 20, 2021)

3DC said:


> Sub-kitsch, vulgar kitsch? Seriously?


Very seriously, 3DC. And unapologetically so.

We have the fruits of melodic geniuses like Gershwin, Tchaikovsky, Charles Mingus, Heinrich Isaac, J.S. Bach, W.A. Mozart, Bizet, Prokofiev, Beethoven, John Williams, McCartney, Richard Rodgers, Bacharach, Brian Wilson, Stevie Wonder, Thelonious Monk, Cole Porter, Billy Strayhorn, G.P. Palestrina, Frederick Loewe, Johan Strauss Jr., John Philip Sousa, Nino Rota, Henry Purcell, A.C. Jobim, Franz Schubert, Ravel, Verdi, Ray Davies, Mancini, G.F. Händel, Richard Sherman, John Barry, … — to name just the first handful which instantly come to mind — to choose from (plus a truckload of glorious folk melodies from all over the world), but you pick … the musical obscenity that is “The Lonely Shepherd” as one of the greatest melodies of all time?

I just couldn’t see that stand without saying something about it, I’m afraid. (If this thread had been named “Your Favorite Instrumental Melodies Of All Time”, I wouldn’t have said anything. Merely winced a bit and then moved on. People like what they like. But “_Greatest_ Instrumental Melody Of All Time”, that’s a different proposition entirely.)

Simplicity is no requirement for a melody to qualify as great, by the way. (Nor is the number of times a melody was used in the movies relevant.) There are no rules to what makes a melody great. You can’t study it either. Some of the greatest tunes are indeed very simple, but other equally great ones are quite complex. Simplicity can be perfect and sublime, but it can just as well be trite, vapid, tedious, uninspired and clichéd. And your “Shepherd” takes these last-named characteristics to unbearable extremes. Is my opinion.

_


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 22, 2021)

re-peat said:


> Very seriously, 3DC. And unapologetically so.
> 
> We have the fruits of melodic geniuses like Gershwin, Tchaikovsky, Charles Mingus, Heinrich Isaac, J.S. Bach, W.A. Mozart, Bizet, Prokofiev, Beethoven, John Williams, McCartney, Richard Rodgers, Bacharach, Brian Wilson, Stevie Wonder, Thelonious Monk, Cole Porter, Billy Strayhorn, G.P. Palestrina, Frederick Loewe, Johan Strauss Jr., John Philip Sousa, Nino Rota, Henry Purcell, A.C. Jobim, Franz Schubert, Ravel, Verdi, Ray Davies, Mancini, G.F. Händel, Richard Sherman, John Barry, … — to name just the first handful which instantly come to mind — to choose from (plus a truckload of glorious folk melodies from all over the world), but you pick … the musical obscenity that is “The Lonely Shepherd” as one of the greatest melodies of all time?
> 
> ...


The purpose of this thread was to gather suggestions from the VI control community on what they consider the greatest instrumental melody of all time. 🎶
Of course this will be subjective and music that seems beautiful to one person may seem terrible to another.
If you find it too hard to narrow down your choice to a single melody, perhaps list your top 10?
Listing famous composers is easy, but since each of them composed hundreds of hours of music each, it would take the rest of my life just to listen to everything they wrote.
I am very interested to hear the glorious folk melodies which you mentioned.

And although The Lonely Shepherd wouldn't make it into my top 10, it's certainly not the worst suggestion so far IMO.

Hauser thought that it was good enough to make a video of himself playing it. 😉
And risked getting his precious cello soaking wet!


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 23, 2021)

Since folk melodies were mentioned, I thought I'd add one of my favorites:


Please keep contributing if you feel you know a great melody that hasn't been mentioned yet.

I think we have only scratched the surface so far! 🎶


----------



## Noeticus (Sep 23, 2021)

I love this song and the main melody from it that is possibly played on a Music Box.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Sep 23, 2021)

Chopin is underrepresented, maybe because his melodies are often quite complex and heavily ornamented. Here is a great one:


----------



## Jish (Sep 23, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> I love this song and the main melody from it that is possibly played on a Music Box.


A great tune from a fantastic and often underrated score.....

While so many Sci-Fi soundtracks since this one have either effectively captivated (or outright subverted) the viewer's mind, Eric Serra was able somehow to get to the 'heart' here. Great pick.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 23, 2021)

DaddyO said:


> Yes, Dvorak Symph 9 mvmt 2 another great choice.


One of my favorites


----------



## ism (Sep 23, 2021)

Tchaikovsky's swan theme. Just as something emblematic of how a melody can take a piece of music and make it transcendent. 

Beethoven's melody in the 5th isn't, I would argue, particular good as melody-quo-melody. He achieves very great things through a masterwork of orchestration and variations and development etc of course. But in the swan theme, and any number of other moments in Tchaikovsky, the melody itself is so strong on it's own that it's just a whole other thing. 

Beethoven can do this too of course, and Williams, occasionally, and the Beatles do this almost without fail in their vocal melodies, song after song after song. And I'm not saying that melody is really what I care most about in orchestral music, or that Tchaikovsky is my favourite composer. But I in terms of breathtaking melody after breathtaking melody, who's better that Tchaikovsky? (Seriously, I'd love to know, I just can't think of anyone). 

On the whole, I generally prefer Mahler or Debussy to Tchaikovsky. But I don't think they rival him for melody (or even try to).


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 23, 2021)

"greatest" -- well these are all good choices. I personally love "*At* *Last*" written by Mack Gordon and Harry Warren for the musical film Sun Valley Serenade (1941) sung here by the great Etta James:


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 23, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> "greatest" -- well these are all good choices. I personally love "*At* *Last*" written by Mack Gordon and Harry Warren for the musical film Sun Valley Serenade (1941) sung here by the great Etta James:



I do like this melody, and my favorite performance of it is Jahmene Douglas in his audition:


Although I added the word "Instrumental" to the title of the thread, I don't mind if people put in a great melody that is sung, as the human voice can be regarded as an instrument.


----------



## Voider (Sep 23, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> So what do you wonderful people think?
> Which melodies would you say are contenders for the title?


I absolutely love Kenji Kawais Soundtrack for _Avalon. _
I've even never watched the movie, I just came across the OST because I liked his music from other projects, but damn.. this one really never fails to hit me on such a deep level.


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 23, 2021)

ism said:


> Tchaikovsky's swan theme. Just as something emblematic of how a melody can take a piece of music and make it transcendent.
> 
> Beethoven's melody in the 5th isn't, I would argue, particular good as melody-quo-melody. He achieves very great things through a masterwork of orchestration and variations and development etc of course. But in the swan theme, and any number of other moments in Tchaikovsky, the melody itself is so strong on it's own that it's just a whole other thing.
> 
> ...


This kind of post is the reason I made this thread. 😊🎶
Truly great melodies like these which tower above most others in their beauty and emotional impact:


----------



## Hadrondrift (Sep 23, 2021)

ism said:


> Beethoven's melody in the 5th isn't, I would argue, particular good as melody-quo-melody.


I wouldn't even call the theme of the 5th a melody , rather phrase or motif. Beethoven is by far my favorite composer, for various reasons, but I do not consider him the greatest melodist. Exceptions (Pathétique 2nd mvt / choral of 9th symphony / Violin Sonata no°7 2nd mvt ...) prove the rule. Would agree that melody is one of Tchaikovsky's strengths.

Another great melodic theme is found in Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50 by Fauré.


----------



## re-peat (Sep 23, 2021)

I’m not a Tchaikovsky fan, but I’m the first to agree that he was an exceptionnaly gifted melodist. That said, his themes for “Swan Lake” aren’t among his strongest in my opinion and the Swan Lake theme in particular is not even an entry on my list of great Tchaikovsky melodies. Never liked it, never will. In fact, the Swan Lake-like element in his music is precisely why I never was into Tchaikovksy. (The fragment of the Wallace Collection’s “Daydream” that uses the Swan Lake’s theme, is also the only bit in that song I don’t like.)

The number one spot on my list of extraordinary Tchaikovsky melodies goes to *the love theme of “Romeo and Juliet”*. (The second place goes either to the ‘Andante cantabile’ of the Fifth Symphony, or perhaps one of the Nutcracker’s irresistible tunes.) But ‘Romeo and Juliet’ definitely at nr. 1. Within that category of melodies — the tonal, sweeping, hot-blooded, romantic, lyrical statement — it is rarely equaled, never bettered, I believe.
(Great performance, by the way, that version I linked to.)

Limiting ourselves to just one (or a few) composer(s) at a time makes this quest far more manageable, I find. If you ask me for "The Greatest Melodies Of All Time", I simply don’t know where to begin, never mind where to end. Except that "Rebel, Rebel" will be included. I’ve got hundreds I want to name. And as soon as I’ve named them, I’m already regretting that I also didn’t mention another hundred. But if you ask me what I think is the greatest Tchaikovsky melody, then I can answer with little or no problem.

Also, I don’t think all melodies can or should be judged with the same yardsticks. That’s perhaps the biggest reason why I can’t answer the opening question of this thread. (And also explains why I used the term ‘category of melodies’ earlier on.)
A Beethoven melody is, musically speaking, a fundamentally different entity than a Tchaikovsky melody. And what makes a Beethoven melody great is not necessarily the same thing as what makes a Tchaikovsky theme great. The sublime greatness of a Beethoven melody often only becomes fully apparent as the work which it is part of, unfolds. That’s a greatness you encounter far less in Tchaikovksy, whose best melodies’ enchanting qualities exists almost entirely within the melodies themselves. Put differently: the unique beauty, power and unsurpassed genius of Beethovens’ strongest melodic inventions often lives to a significant degree _outside_ of the melody, it echoes constantly in and across the containing work. Not so with Tchaikovsky where nearly all melodies are often fully finished and enclosed, isolated moments of melodic beauty.

(There is much overlap, of course. Not all Beethoven’ melodies belong in one category nor all of Tchaikovksy’s in another. But by and large, and give or take many exceptions, the distinction described above is there, I believe.)

By the way: I consider Beethoven, by some distance, the greatest melodist of all time. No one else comes close.
Writing a great melody of the (above outlined) Beethoven variety is also MUCH more difficult than writing a great one of the Tchaikovsky-variety. Because you have to consider so much more than just the melody on its own. Tchaikovsky's are, in essence, 'tunes'. Beethoven's however are 'veines through which runs melodic blood'.

_


----------



## JohnG (Sep 23, 2021)

re-peat said:


> Every other day or so, I check this increasingly bizarre thread to see what’s been added and now we’re at a point where I can’t contain myself no longer: I am staggered by how much mawkish, ghastly and vulgar kitsch — no, make that _sub-kitsch_ — the 2021 VI-C Selection Of Greatest Melodies Of All Time contains.
> 
> It started off promising enough with “Gabriel’s Oboe” — an inspired melody — and there have been a few suggestions since I can somewhat understand being submitted, but … (retch) ... “Sleepy Shores”? “Tears Of Sahara”? “Conan The Barbarian”? “The Lonely Shepherd”??
> 
> ...


you left out, "Rebel Rebel."


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 23, 2021)

re-peat said:


> By the way: I consider Beethoven, by some distance, the greatest melodist of all time. No one else comes close.
> Writing a great melody of the (above outlined) Beethoven variety is also MUCH more difficult than writing a great one of the Tchaikovsky-variety. Because you have to consider much more than just the melody on its own. Tchaikovsky's are, in essence, 'tunes. Beethoven's however are veines through which runs melodic blood.


Wholeheartedly agree. Beethoven’s melodic gift towers above the rest.

Often times when people discuss melody they are referring to _lyrical melody. _That’s why Tchaikovsky, Puccini and co., often seem to dominate the conversation. Beethoven’s melodies as repeat pointed out, are mostly _structural _which sort of doubles the miracle because they are essentially utilitarian and needn’t be utterances of genius. But they invariably are. So, if he needs a transitional theme or a closing theme or counter melody to an existing principle theme: Here comes an iconic, memorable melody, superior to countless Main Themes from the greatest composers of history.

I look at it this way: The ceiling - the highest achievements of all the great composers of history - is Beethoven’s floor.


----------



## re-peat (Sep 23, 2021)

JohnG said:


> you left out, "Rebel Rebel."


Blast, you're right. 
I edited the post. Thanks, John!

_


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Sep 23, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuN3yCmHb_U

This is pure beauty, as is Moonlight Sonata main theme. 
For me personally, I love Liszt "Les Preludes" Orchestral v and some of the melodies he wields there send shivers up my spine still now. 

Though as people have said it is Soooooooooo subjective, it would be hard to argue a single winner. 

Time, age and experience all play in to what moves us the most, that is why I am not ashamed to say some "Pop" melodies can move me just as much - Take Crocketts Theme - Those amazing synth string chords. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4

I also LOVE the melody to Flying by the Beatles - and people say it is one of their worst songs. 

Oh , and for those from the UK out there over 30, this theme tune is just so emotive though I do realise it is from Romeo and Juliet by Mancini But I love this version ; 

Our Tune - From Romeo and Juliet

We should have a new thread about the most beautiful melody each of us has ever written (IMHO)


----------



## re-peat (Sep 23, 2021)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Romeo and Juliet by Mancini



"Romeo and Juliet" is by *Nino Rota*, Paul, not Mancini. (Mancini played this music in concert however and also *included it on his 'Cinema Italiano' album*.

_


----------



## Hadrondrift (Sep 23, 2021)

re-peat said:


> Tchaikovsky's are, in essence, 'tunes'. Beethoven's however are 'veines through which runs melodic blood'.


Because I agree with your post as a whole, but still wrote that I do not consider Beethoven to be the greatest melodist, perhaps this is because the term melody is fuzzy. In no way did I mean that he _fails_ at melodiousness. But I see him as an unrivaled master of motivic-thematic work, for whom a beautifully worked out long melody that stands for itself, can happily exist outside of its musical context, which you can hum to yourself during a morning walk, is not the main aspect of his creative work.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Sep 23, 2021)

re-peat said:


> "Romeo and Juliet" is by *Nino Rota*, Paul, not Mancini. (Mancini played this music in concert however and also *included it on his 'Cinema Italiano' album*.
> 
> _


Thanks I did not know that  And extra thanks for being so nice about it  Sorry Nino Rota


----------



## SteveC (Sep 23, 2021)

Some nice melodies here, thank you! Spontaneous top 6:
1:



2:



3:



4:



5:



6: (I know some people think it's not a melody  )


----------



## Babe (Sep 25, 2021)

Beethoven's greatest melody: Piano Concerto #5, 1st mvt., theme. 

No one mentioned Schubert's Sym 8, 2nd movement. 

Also, no one mentioned any of my melodies.


----------



## Gerbil (Sep 25, 2021)

Gets my vote


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 26, 2021)

Babe said:


> Beethoven's greatest melody: Piano Concerto #5, 1st mvt., theme.


This was the "flip side" of the LP that, as a 17-year-old, captured my heart for classical music. While browsing among my albums of Donovan, The Mamas and The Papas, The Doors, etc., I noticed one of my mom's, Van Cliburn playing Rachmaninoff 2 and Beethoven's Emperor. Played both sides. The Rachmaninoff stunned me with it's emotional power, the Beethoven with it's grandeur and beauty. The rest is history. Until I join you and dad some day, thanks mom.


----------



## Hywel (Sep 29, 2021)

Disclaimer - I love a good melody.

In no particular order, these are the ones in the orchestral category I have liked, loved and cherished over the years. Some are purely melodic, others, as has been pointed out previously are “great” because of the musical context within which the composer packages them eg Beethoven’s 5th symphony, 3rd to 4th movement transition and Hans Zimmer’s Chevaliers de Sangreal.

I’ve listed the soundtrack composer examples separately.

All at sometime or another have given me goosebumps… which is my marker for greatness. Some continue to do so even though I have listened to them many, many times over - I’m looking at you Elgar and Beethoven…

********************************

CLASSICAL ORCHESTRAL

Mozart
Clarinet concerto in A major, 2nd movement “Adagio”
4th Horn concerto, 3rd movement Rondo

Rachmaninov
2nd Piano concerto 2nd movement “Adagio sostenuto”

Dvorak
9th symphony 1st, 2nd and 4th movements (I’ve got nothing against the 3rd movement either)

Elgar
Nimrod - 9th Enigma variation “Adagio”

Handel
Zadok the Priest

Mendelssohn
The Hebrides (Fingal’s Cave) overture
4th symphony, 1st movement “Allegro Vivace”

Smetana
Ma Vlast 2nd movement Vltava

Sibelius
Karelia Suite
Finlandia

Beethoven
Pastoral symphony (No 6) “Allegretto”
Egmont overture
7th symphony 2nd movement “Allegretto”
3rd symphony 1st movement “Allegro con brio”
5th symphony ALL movements but ESPECIALLY the 3rd movement build into the 4th movement - what a goosebumps moment that is!
5th Piano concerto 1st movement

Mascagni
Intermezzo from Cavalleria Rusticana

Wagner
Tannhauser Overture
Lohengrin Prelude from Act 3

**********************************

SOUNDTRACK ORCHESTRAL

Nigel Hess
Saylon Dola
Rosheen Du (theme to Chimera)
Lulla Loel
Various TV themes - including Wycliffe, Dangerfield & Chimera

Hans Zimmer
Chevaliers de Sangreal from The Da Vinci Code soundtrack

Maurice Jarre
Building the Barn scene from Witness soundtrack

Ennio Morricone
Chi Mai
Gabriel’s Oboe & The Mission amongst others from The Mission soundtrack

John Williams
Schindler’s List theme

Alexandre Desplat
Girl with the Pearl Earing

Barrington Pheloung
Inspector Morse Theme

**********************************

What we need now is a thread about great contemporary/rock/pop/prog etc melodies...


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 29, 2021)

Die Kreutzer


----------



## handz (Sep 29, 2021)

bosone said:


> For me is beethoven "Ode to joy"...


Beethovens ode to joy is so overplayed it gives me these vibes


----------



## BassClef (Sep 29, 2021)

If they don't play this at my funeral, I'm not coming!


----------



## PedroPH (Sep 29, 2021)

ism said:


> Tchaikovsky's swan theme. Just as something emblematic of how a melody can take a piece of music and make it transcendent.
> 
> Beethoven's melody in the 5th isn't, I would argue, particular good as melody-quo-melody. He achieves very great things through a masterwork of orchestration and variations and development etc of course. But in the swan theme, and any number of other moments in Tchaikovsky, the melody itself is so strong on it's own that it's just a whole other thing.
> 
> ...


Yes, Tchaikovsky had trouble with structure, but was a great melody creator. Another great one is the melody at the beginning of the first movement of his Piano Concerto #1.


----------



## PedroPH (Sep 29, 2021)

I mean this:



I


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 29, 2021)

BassClef said:


> If they don't play this at my funeral, I'm not coming!



Definately a great funeral song, and talented player!


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 29, 2021)

Hywel said:


> Disclaimer - I love a good melody.
> 
> In no particular order, these are the ones in the orchestral category I have liked, loved and cherished over the years. Some are purely melodic, others, as has been pointed out previously are “great” because of the musical context within which the composer packages them eg Beethoven’s 5th symphony, 3rd to 4th movement transition and Hans Zimmer’s Chevaliers de Sangreal.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your post and will check out every one of these.
Thank you! 😁🎶


----------



## Megreen (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Quasar (Sep 29, 2021)

When it comes to pure melody, the greatest artist I have ever heard is Giacomo Puccini, and there really isn't a close second.




Though I do think the very short, eponymous _Venus and Mars_ refrains on the Paul McCartney album album is about the prettiest pop-rock melody in existence. It should have been developed into something longer. Somebody combined the opening and the reprise into one thing and put it on YouTube, here:


----------



## Arbee (Sep 29, 2021)

BassClef said:


> If they don't play this at my funeral, I'm not coming!



Ah yes, have to admit when I first heard this Bill Whelan arrangement (?) at Riverdance I teared up. Astonishly beautiful.


----------



## woodslanding (Sep 29, 2021)

For beatles I'd have to single out 'in my life'... oh, and 'fool on the hill!'


----------



## mikeh-375 (Sep 29, 2021)

any love for these 20thC. beauties....?


----------



## FelixDeepTerror (Oct 1, 2021)

Well nothing beats Bach of course and for me its this one:
​


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 1, 2021)

re-peat said:


> The number one spot on my list of extraordinary Tchaikovsky melodies goes to *the love theme of “Romeo and Juliet”*.





re-peat said:


> (Great performance, by the way, that version I linked to.)


And my god, what a performance! :emoji_astonished:


----------



## Babe (Oct 1, 2021)

FelixDeepTerror said:


> Well nothing beats Bach of course and for me its this one:
> ​



Looking at your avatar, I would think that Mahler beats Bach. Does for me. Now, what's Mahler's greatest melody? Hard for me to decide. 4th Sym., last mvt? 6th Sym., slow mvt? Maybe another I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## FelixDeepTerror (Oct 2, 2021)

Babe said:


> Looking at your avatar, I would think that Mahler beats Bach. Does for me. Now, what's Mahler's greatest melody? Hard for me to decide. 4th Sym., last mvt? 6th Sym., slow mvt? Maybe another I can't think of at the moment.


I've spent so many years listening to Bach but for the last couple of years I'm in a Mahler phase. Mahler symphonies have so many melodies and they can rarely define an entire movement. However this moment from his first is special to me and I don't even know why, it's just exquisite. Escpecially the violin duo phrase 

I mean his Adagietto motif is amazing as well... And the Urlicht from his 2nd... 

Could go on...


----------



## Ultra (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm purely coming from a *score to picture* (film score) perspective. For me, top composers regarding melodies for characters/scenes in movies are - in no particular order:

Ennio Morricone
Nino Rota
Georges Delerue

All European.
Especially Delerue producing so many incredible melodies, for small film or tv - over and over, w/ very little depth in the content/script itself. No synth, all orchestra. Just beautiful.

Easily prefer Rota's Romeo & Juliet theme over Tchaikowsky's... easily. And it works so well w/ the picture.

Rest of the world film composers (melody wise):
Basil Poledouris
John Barry
John Williams
Alan Silvestri
James Newton Howard
James Horner
Vangelis
Jo Yeong-Wook
Abel Korzeniowski
Angelo Badalamenti
Howard Shore
Erich Wolfgang Korngold (b/c he created the process, but love the melodies in "Die tote Stadt" (opera) much more than all of his film scores)
...




re-peat said:


> ... “Conan The Barbarian”?...
> _


love your posts in general, but have to jump in here u kicking Basil in the jelly beans...  CONAN is a phenomenal score, especially for _that film_, which is at best barely above average. That score is so good it is light years above the movie, and better when listened to w/o the movie. There are some rather nice melodies in there.. naturally, the discipline here is *scoring to picture* not some wannabe peek-a-boo contest who can do the most complex melody.... which many folks here seem to get lost in over time when they go down this never-ending rabbit hole...

in other words: remember the job at hand (enhance the *director's* vision) and remember who the target audience is... that Conan score is a 12/10 in that regard.

Scoring to picture is a completely different animal than hammering out free-form music, where anything goes really... Not saying one is easier or more difficult, just very different. Would love to see some of the pre-film era composers (enter your fav here...) try to compose for picture... Wagner would prob have it the easiest in that transition... but his music would never work for all pictures...

That Conan score - w/ the intent to enhance the picture - is *easily* as good as Williams' SW score, which obviously is larger (has more tracks) but that first trilogy obviously has way more screen time and way more philosophical depth (that Williams could lean on) than that Conan "script". For that, Basil produced more (given what he had to work with) than Williams, IMO. That Conan score has more great, single tracks than all of the SW bible (w/ it's now 10+ movies)... o/c SW has Vader's theme (Imperial March) one of the best leitmotifs ever written for screen.


Another example of where a score is way better than the avg movie is the score to EASTERN PROMISES (by Howard Shore) - a great score that does NOT fit the movie at all - not sure what picturs Shore was watching - but hauntingly beautiful. But even better: listen to Nicola Benedetti's version of that score (Concertino I & II), *Concertino* *II has a great melody*... her performance is exceptional, that melody is to die for - even better than the original...


oh yeah, before I go... Jan Hammer's CROCKETT'S THEME... simple, synth only, very effective... I believe he won an Emmy...

And @re-peat's secret favorite: Harold Faltermeyer... 

Greg Edmonson has scored some great melodies for video games... so has Jesper Kyd... or Kazuma Jinnouchi...


----------



## Ultra (Oct 3, 2021)

Dario Marianelli: My Edward and I


----------



## re-peat (Oct 4, 2021)

Ultra said:


> remember the job at hand (enhance the *director's* vision) and remember who the target audience is...



I don't *want* to take any of that into consideration, Ultra, because it's got nothing to do with what we're talking about in this thread. 'The job at hand', 'the director's vision' and 'the target audience' may all be relevant (up to a point) when discussing certain aspects of film and/or tv-music, but they have no bearing whatsoever on the matter of evaluating the (intrinsic, abstract musical) quality of a melody. Besides, this thread isn't about the greatest movie melodies of all time, it's about the greatest (instrumental) melodies *ever*, full stop.

As I said earlier, while I do strongly feel there is a need for some distinction to be made in the type of melodies we bring together here, such distinction should be entirely and strictly based on purely musical grounds, not circumstantial ones. Otherwise the whole discussion is, as far as I'm concerned anyway, entirely pointless.

(And you may consider "Conan" a fantastic score, but if you want to sing its praises, such encomium is, again, the stuff of a very different thread. One in which I won't participate, because Poledouris' music, as fine an example of utilitarian craft as it may be, is not really my cup of tea. Sorry.)

I doubt there's a greater admirer of Rota's music than me walking this planet at the moment, but I'm afraid I also have to disagree with you when you say his "Romeo & Juliet" theme is preferable to Tchaikovksy's. 
Once again, whether it works well in the film or not, doesn't (and shouldn't) have any weight whatsoever in this discussion. Sure, Rota's "Romeo & Juliet" theme is a fine example of the composer's remarkable melodic gift, no doubt about it — although I can easily name 20 Rota melodies which I consider *much* more special and inspired —, Tchaikovsky's melody however, is a very, very rare, perfectly cut jewel in Melody Land. One of those wonders of melodic invention about which any analysis, no matter how probing, reveals only 20% of what lends it its musical beauty, the other 80% remaining forever a glorious mystery. All in my opinion, of course. 

There are several more names which you listed as deserving of a mention in this thread, that have me raising my eyebrows in utter bewilderment, but let's perhaps not go there, because it would only cause irritation, I fear. Let me just say that on that list of yours, there are only two, maybe three — no, let's stick with only two — names of composers I'm prepared to recognize as extraordinary melodists.

_


----------



## CatComposer (Oct 4, 2021)

Ultra said:


> I'm purely coming from a *score to picture* (film score) perspective. For me, top composers regarding melodies for characters/scenes in movies are - in no particular order:
> 
> Ennio Morricone
> Nino Rota
> ...


Hi Ultra,
Thank you for your contribution to the thread!
You have a vast knowledge of the film scoring world, but to make your knowledge useful for this thread, I would ask that you spend some time narrowing down all of these names down to one composer with one melody.
The melody should be outstanding by itself, and not require any accompaniment to sound incredible.
The Conan Theme, IMO only sounds respectable because of the great string accompaniment.
The melody itself I don't believe would be impressive if it were to be played on an instrument such as an oboe.
And yes, I could have started a thread about movie scores, but that's a very different subject.
I had orchestral instrumental melodies in mind, such as Gabriel's Oboe.


----------



## CatComposer (Oct 4, 2021)

re-peat said:


> I don't *want* to take any of that into consideration, Ultra, because it's got nothing to do with what we're talking about in this thread. 'The job at hand', 'the director's vision' and 'the target audience' may all be relevant (up to a point) when discussing certain aspects of film and/or tv-music, but they have no bearing whatsoever on the matter of evaluating the (intrinsic, abstract musical) quality of a melody. Besides, this thread isn't about the greatest movie melodies of all time, it's about the greatest (instrumental) melodies *ever*, full stop.
> 
> As I said earlier, while I do strongly feel there is a need for some distinction to be made in the type of melodies we bring together here, such distinction should be entirely and strictly based on purely musical grounds, not circumstantial ones. Otherwise the whole discussion is, as far as I'm concerned anyway, entirely pointless.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you have said here.
Tchaikovsky's swan lake is certainly up in the top 3 of all time, in my opinion.
I had been hoping for more melodies like this to be suggested, 
but now I'm wondering if they even exist.


----------



## Ultra (Oct 4, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> Hi Ultra,
> Thank you for your contribution to the thread!
> You have a vast knowledge of the film scoring world, but to make your knowledge useful for this thread, I would ask that you *spend some time narrowing down all of these names down to one composer with one melody*.


there is no one one composer, forget this. And there is no one melody, they all invoke different emotions, hence serve different purposes.



Sseltenrych said:


> The Conan Theme, IMO only sounds respectable because of the great string accompaniment.
> The melody itself I don't believe would be impressive if it were to be played on an instrument such as an oboe.


I wasn't referring to the "Conan theme", I was referring to the full score (in the context it was created for) b/c of comments here - which is played by orchestras all over the world year in year out b/c it is such a rich feast of a great score... that let's everybody in the room play. 



Sseltenrych said:


> And yes, I could have started a thread about movie scores, but that's a very different subject.
> *I had orchestral instrumental melodies in mind, such as Gabriel's Oboe.*


I'm not trying to make this about movie scores, but films scores have melodies too, you know 

But just FYI.... Gabriel's Oboe - that you opened up this thread with - is a track from Ennio Morricone's *film score* to the THE MISSION (1986)... Ennio was nominated for an academy award and they robbed him, to a lot of dislike from the public and industry...


----------



## CatComposer (Oct 4, 2021)

Ultra said:


> there is no one one composer, forget this. And there is no one melody, they all invoke different emotions, hence serve different purposes.


I don't have time to listen to the complete works of even one composer, let alone 12 of them.
The purpose of this thread is to narrow down the vast sea of music to find the hidden pearls,
using the collective knowledge of people who are fans of these composers and HAVE listened to all their works.



Ultra said:


> I wasn't referring to the "Conan theme", I was referring to the full score (in the context it was created for) b/c of comments here - which is played by orchestras all over the world year in year out b/c it is such a rich feast of a great score... that let's everybody in the room play.


This thread isn't about great scores though...


Ultra said:


> I'm not trying to make this about movie scores, but films scores have melodies too, you know
> 
> But just FYI.... Gabriel's Oboe - that you opened up this thread with - is a track from Ennio Morricone's *film score* to the THE MISSION (1986)... Ennio was nominated for an academy award and they robbed him, to a lot of dislike from the public and industry...


I am well aware that Gabriel's Oboe was in a movie score, but I'm trying to focus on the fact that it's an amazing instrumental *melody*, not the context from which it happens to be found.


----------



## Ultra (Oct 4, 2021)

re-peat said:


> I don't *want* to take any of that into consideration, Ultra, because it's got nothing to do with what we're talking about in this thread. 'The job at hand', 'the director's vision' and 'the target audience' may all be relevant (up to a point) when discussing certain aspects of film and/or tv-music, *but they have no bearing whatsoever on the matter of evaluating the (intrinsic, abstract musical) quality of a melody. *


well, there is no scientific way of measuring the "quality of a melody".... b/c as anybody should have learned by now... it doesn't matter how it looks on paper (technically), it only matters the effect it has on the listener, which is the entire goal.

At the current stage in your musical journey, you seem to think now that technical prowess, complexity, structure and (insert anything else that turns you on) automatically trumps these "little tunes". It doesn't, at least not by default. It's about manipulation of the audience, taking them on a ride wherever you wanna take them. A very simply tune like "The Lonely Shepherd" easily does that for many folks, while most of Wolfi's stuff (--> Mozart) does nothing or little for them.

For you, this is all "kindergarten" stuff, b/c you're (currently) chasing the holy grail of finding the secret to the "greatest" music ever, deep down in that never ending rabbit hole. Which is why I stated *to not lose the actual goal out of sight*... and which is why I posted some "kindergarten" melodies for you, that were *very *effective given the context and the intent. 

Horses for courses.

99.99999999% of the (non-musical) public don't care whether is "a great achievement" (in your opinion) b/c it's so complex yada yada yada... they only care if it triggers them or not... simple as that.



re-peat said:


> Besides, this thread isn't about the greatest movie melodies of all time, it's about the greatest (instrumental) melodies *ever*, full stop.



Absolutely. Naturally, most film scores do have instrumental melodies , w/ the extra challenge that they were scored to picture.




re-peat said:


> I doubt there's a greater admirer of Rota's music than me walking this planet at the moment, but I'm afraid I also have to disagree with you when you say his "Romeo & Juliet" theme is preferable to Tchaikovksy's.
> Once again, whether it works well in the film or not, doesn't (and shouldn't) have any weight whatsoever in this discussion. Sure, Rota's "Romeo & Juliet" theme is a fine example of the composer's remarkable melodic gift, no doubt about it — although I can easily name 20 Rota melodies which I consider *much* more special and inspired —, Tchaikovsky's melody however, is a very, very rare, perfectly cut jewel in Melody Land.


Have to disagree. I like the Tchai one, I love the Rota one. I didn't say it was my fav Rota melody, but that score was his most successful score and opened all doors for him. For a reason. B/c he nailed it.

But re Rota's melodies, shoot, let's go, that's why we're here. I have a lot (if not all) of his stuff.



re-peat said:


> There are several more names which you listed as deserving of a mention in this thread, that have me raising my eyebrows in utter bewilderment, but let's perhaps not go there, because it would only cause irritation, I fear. Let me just say that on that list of yours, there are only two, maybe three — no, let's stick with only two — names of composers I'm prepared to recognize as extraordinary melodists.
> _



As I stated above, I posted them on purpose, to drive a point home. The context that you added, after stepping on some folk's suggestion here, was the consideration of the "technical achievements" in a given melody. I don't disagree at all w/ that, but as stated, it does not supersede anything else by default.

So, the context that I added was, specifically regarding to film scores or tracks that you belittled, is that these folks had a very specific job to do, and succeeded, scoring (simple or not) melodies that resonated w/ a large audience, *given the (often very restrictive) context* they had to work with. Most (or all ?) Tchaikowsky pieces would have not worked.

If somebody in soccer/footbal plays on the defensive end his entire life and never scores a goal, doesn't mean he's a bad player. Horses for courses. Context matters when comparing.

Like I said, I doubt many of the composers you cite could score to picture w/ the many, many restrictions and different targets. It's a very different animal.

But once you understand that, then... in the abstract... you can compare all of them. Tchai's stuff would not work for most pictures (and vice versa), he would severely have to "dumb it down", and then you'd belittle him. It's still Tchai. 
You say you know Rota... you know he's scored most of Fellini's work (VERY tricky), but also non-film related material.... you should understand the point.


----------



## Ultra (Oct 4, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> I don't have time to listen to the complete works of even one composer, let alone 12 of them.
> The purpose of this thread is to narrow down the vast sea of music to find the hidden pearls,
> using the collective knowledge of people who are fans of these composers and HAVE listened to all their works.
> 
> ...


all understood, and good luck. I directly named same tracks w/ or w/o a preferred performer. You simply gotta listen to them. 

Start w/ Eastern Promises (Howard Shore) performed by Nicola Benedetti.


----------



## CatComposer (Oct 4, 2021)

Ultra said:


> all understood, and good luck. I directly named same tracks w/ or w/o a preferred performer. You simply gotta listen to them.
> 
> Start w/ Eastern Promises (Howard Shore) performed by Nicola Benedetti.


Thanks Ultra. 😊
That's a nice melody for sure, but it doesn't move me in any way.
I find his Concerning Hobbits to have more emotional impact: 🎶


----------



## Ultra (Oct 4, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> Thanks Ultra. 😊
> That's a nice melody for sure, but it doesn't move me in any way.


let me guess... you listened to the first YT result... ? yeah that one is no good 

below is the revised version, I like that one... especially the 2nd half.. YT sound quality sucks... buy her disc The Silver Violin (2012) and listen on quality speakers


----------



## Jish (Oct 4, 2021)

Ultra said:


> Have to disagree. I like the Tchai one, I love the Rota one. I didn't say it was my fav Rota melody, but that score was his most successful score and opened all doors for him. For a reason. B/c he nailed it.


That's close to my own personal tastes regarding both tunes...Tchaikov's is one of the most well-known melodies in existence for a reason, and it's interesting how 'Romeo and Juliet' was very important for both composers earlier in their careers. However, I simply don't 'feel' the same way about it that Piet so clearly does...and I don't know why that is, it just isn't that obvious. The Rota tune? I feel very much the same way- it's like, yeah, go ahead...let's see an actual list of 20 other melodies he created that are "much more inspired and special" than that theme from '68- it _is_ a standout, fittingly so just like the very year of it's release. Ironically, I can likely think of around 10 melodies, give or take of Pyotr's that I personally prefer over his famous theme of the iconic fantasy overture.

The very genuine sincerity that those such as Ultra and Piet are giving their opinions on this subject only further serves to illustrate the inherent subjective-tendency of melody. Piet and Dave Connors had some very serious observations to make regarding the role of 'melody' in Beethoven's music that makes the price of admission for this thread alone.


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 8, 2021)

Melodies that are permanently burned deep inside my brain and instantly recognizable in just a couple of notes. Interestingly enough, these are all from the same time period, so apparently I was especially impressionable in the early 1970s...


----------



## AllanH (Oct 9, 2021)

My pick: The main theme from Schindler's list. I think that is not only memorable, if not instantly recognizable by many, but also captures and projects the emotions very well.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 9, 2021)

Don't know if they're the greatest but I've been obsessed with these simple melodies for years and sometimes dream of extending them:

Comptine d'un autre été: l'après-midi
Yann Tiersen




Big my secret, The Piano
Michael Nyman




And more classic:

Trio No. 2, Op. 100, andante con moto
Franz Schubert


----------



## Great Zed (Oct 14, 2021)

This one always gets me.


----------

